# Freezing Wet Hops



## Yob (7/10/13)

Brew Strong has recently discussed this, so before the shiizzle starts again this year, might as well have a topic for it.

Discussed at about 54 minutes.. general consensus is NO... Dont do it, freezing wet hops isnt a great idea as the water in the cells rupture the cell structure and turns it all into "snot"

http://s125483039.onlinehome.us/archive/bs_080513hopsQA.mp3?bcsi_scan_294638643e643f25=0&bcsi_scan_filename=bs_080513hopsQA.mp3

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Forever Wort (7/10/13)

I actually listened to this episode the other day. 

I have been trying out some of the brewing podcasts. Brew Strong is one of my least favourite so far, it seems to have a large advertising to content ratio, and that Jamil guy is seriously irritating. 

I quite like Home Brew Talk though.


----------



## Yob (7/10/13)

Yep I can understand that, the quality of the shows has come down some, the early ones are much better.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## GalBrew (7/10/13)

The issue with Brew Strong is that we are getting to the point where there is nothing 'new' left to talk about. Most homebrewing topics have been covered ad nauseam. I also think you need to accept that all Brewing Network shows fall under the infotainment category....sure you will get some good info, but there are a lot of dick jokes etc. in each show. Personally I find them pretty funny even if they are sometimes a little light on. Some of the older Brew Strong shows are quite good, as are the Can You Brew It shows. Also you can't whinge too much about the ads, it does cost money to do all things, including making homebrewing radio shows. Also you would be wise to not disregard Jamil, his humour might not be to your taste but he does know his stuff, has written some seminal homebrewing texts and now runs his own pro brewery. Palmer also is no slouch and will generally point you in the right direction, especially in the water field. :icon_cheers:


----------

